# I'm on coach 2 ...



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Who else will be there ?


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I dont know what number mine is?...............from cambridge....: victory:


----------



## kelly2103 (Jan 11, 2008)

Think I am on 2 as me and my friend are meeting everyone at Ashford.


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Tarantulabarn, can you please confirm if Kelly and Palmanda are on coach 2 ? :whistling2:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Dexter said:


> Hi Tarantulabarn, can you please confirm if Kelly and Palmanda are on coach 2 ? :whistling2:


I think I am on 1 with butter morph.......


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

One would have thought that everyone would know what coach they're on by now.

In saying that, they will post the tickets 2 weeks before the trip, so I think people will know when they get the tickets :whistling2:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Coach 2 for me 
And Lucy (Intravenous) but I'll wait for her to admit


----------



## snakeman85 (Dec 9, 2007)

Me too. On my own,lol


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Robbie said:


> Coach 2 for me
> And Lucy (Intravenous) but I'll wait for her to admit


It's a bit late for me to admit it now :Na_Na_Na_Na:. Dexter already knew I would be on coach 2 though as I will be stalking him :whistling2:.


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

i'm on coach two... managed to drag my sister with me as well


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i booked the 2nd one as there was no roon on coach one


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

im on coach 2......


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

nicky said:


> im on coach 2......


no way? sweet at least i get to sit next to someone small then


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

cornmorphs said:


> i booked the 2nd one as there was no roon on coach one


 
Nice one Nige. I think T-bo is on this bus too : victory:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Dexter said:


> Nice one Nige. I think T-bo is on this bus too : victory:


Yeaaah! coach two is the cool coach 

Nige, I hear its ok to sneak on beer as long as we dont get caught... what ya say??


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

t-bo said:


> Yeaaah! coach two is the cool coach
> 
> Nige, I hear its ok to sneak on beer as long as we dont get caught... what ya say??


 
MMM, note to damian, infraction to be issued to t-bo for sneeking a beer on with out sharing them out !


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

t-bo said:


> Yeaaah! coach two is the cool coach
> 
> Nige, I hear its ok to sneak on beer as long as we dont get caught... what ya say??


lol, i dunno, if i'm honest i think its a stupid idea.. someone is bound to over do it


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Well Nige if anyone over does it then they are staying where they got drunk  


( that doesn't mean on the coach either  )


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Well Nige if anyone over does it then they are staying where they got drunk


Just get drunk before getting on then.... and no-one will ever know


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

cornmorphs said:


> no way? sweet at least i get to sit next to someone small then


 
yeh nige and teebs at last we meet lol...do i get to sit down stairs then as an old serving mod then......


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

nicky said:


> yeh nige and teebs at last we meet lol...do i get to sit down stairs then as an old serving mod then......


the nigemeister DONT sit down stairs baby :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## deano1230 (Dec 5, 2007)

so sorry to sound thick but how do you find out which coach your on as ive noticed everyone saying that they are on this one or that one and ive not got a clue which one im on all i know is im getting on at ashford.:banghead:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

when you filled out the form it should have asked you on there mate.


----------



## deano1230 (Dec 5, 2007)

Just looked at the forms ive saved but none of them say a coach number only ref number, ill have to contact steve to find out but i dont like to bother him with all the stuff he has to organise i might just wait till i get there think that may be the best thing to do dont you think.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah, just to be sure


----------



## piehunter (Jul 10, 2007)

deano1230 said:


> Just looked at the forms ive saved but none of them say a coach number only ref number, ill have to contact steve to find out but i dont like to bother him with all the stuff he has to organise i might just wait till i get there think that may be the best thing to do dont you think.


 
We're on this coach mate (2)


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

coach numbers are shown on the boarding passes and at that stage are fixed.


----------



## kelly2103 (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm definately on coach 2. Anyone else?


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

yea me and brother are on that bus


----------



## piehunter (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm definately on coach 2, but I dont know anyone  as i'm new around these parts


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Don't worry, there will be a quite a few that know nobody. I know quite a few but not in person (and most of the ones I know will be sitting downstairs because they are mods - including our boss :notworthy.

And the ones who know me upstairs will probably be watching me from a distance :whistling2:


----------

